# my new toy...



## thebrownkid (Feb 2, 2004)

found this while searching through my girlfriends old toy cars. i promptly claimed it as my own.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: my new toy... (thebrownkid)*

Pretty cool...


----------



## djrado (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: my new toy... (thebrownkid)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: my new toy... (djrado)*

If you get married, be sure to put an "Ur-Quattro clause" in the Pre-Nup


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: my new toy... (billzcat1)*

Back in the early 80's my uncle bought that Matchbox car for me on a trip visiting them in Helsinki. It's otherwise the same car but mine is much cooler with the Audi Sport rallye paint.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: my new toy... (thebrownkid)*

One more reason you should marry her.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: my new toy... (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_Back in the early 80's my uncle bought that Matchbox car for me on a trip visiting them in Helsinki. It's otherwise the same car but mine is much cooler with the Audi Sport rallye paint.

















I have that one just its blue, and the paint is mostly gone


----------

